# You are invited to sell on a new site



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Some of you know that we've been working on an online marketplace called grFind. Last week we finished it enough to put it out as a "real" site. Now we are in marketing mode and beginning to look for people to buy and sell there .

We would like to invite any of you that have items to sell, any type of item, to create an account and list your items for sale at grFind. If we do not have a store for the type thing you sell just let me know and we will work with you to make one. Our prices are really reasonable and you can see the pricing schedule in the FAQ, (along with a lot of other information about grFind and how it works).

It's different than anything else on the Internet. Our FAQ has screenshots that show just a little bit of the things you can do. Please notice that there are NO forward and back buttons. grFind is a ONE PAGE application.

If you don't have items to sell, but need a database to store your collection information, it's a great place to do that. You just list your items but do not mark them "Online". 

We'd love for ya'll to look around at grFind and send up feedback on what you like or don't like. There's a small survey there and it would be a big help if some of you filled it out.

Any of the blue grFind words here will take you to the site.

Please let me know if you have ANY questions. I'd welcome both questions and comments.

Thank you all.

Debora
grFind


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

sounds interesting! I'll check it out!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you! In just a little while I'm going to post a couple of screen shots so ya'll know what to expect.

Debora
www.grfind.com


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Here are a few screenshots to show a few pictures of what grFind looks like. The FAQ has a complete section on screenshots, including as a buyer and a seller, plus a few screenshots showing how easy it is to manage multiple stores. I currently have items in 5 of the stores and there is a screenshot under the "Manage Your Stores" section in the Screenshot FAQs where you can see how easy it is to edit, change, or delete any of those stores.

This is the first page you see when you load grFind








This is the Table View that is currently full of book data








And this screenshot shows how easy it is to view items. 








Our goal is to make this a good alternative to the other sites that are out there now. 

As of this week we have started the marketing of grFind. We would love to have all of you as "Charter Members".

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Debora
grFind


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

We've made some changes to grFind since HT went down. 

Please take a minute to look around and let us know what you think.

Debora
grFind


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out. We are looking for viable alternatives to the ebay ilk.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Please let me know if you need anything. The Live Talk works as does the Contact grFind button on the first page.

Thanks!

Debora
grFind
The New Online Marketplace


----------

